

Michael Dell doesn't see smartphones, tablets as a threat to PC sales - frooboy
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/239537/dell-pcs-not-under-threat-tablets-or-smartphones

======
booduh
Do you know how many people still don't really use their PC, and therefore get
all their web/communication needs fulfilled by their smartphone. Many of them
won't keep buying PCs. Well, laptops. PCs are already out.

